# It is ok, she's friendly!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I cannot stand idiots who think that just because their dog is friendly it is ok for them to roam loose and approach other dogs.
This past Sunday my friend and I took our pups (same age - 16 weeks) to a nice park. We had both pups on leashes when we see this black flat coated retriever coming towards us at a fast phase. The owner starts yelling that it was ok, she was friendly. My friend yelled back saying to put her on a leash anyway. The guy started calling his dog but of course the dog did not listen and at this point was running towards us. I immediately picked Cisco up, but my friend didn't pick up her puppy. The poor puppy was terrified and was screaming all huckled up as the dog kept circling around them, the puppy screaming the whole time. 
At some point the owner started to run towards us but even when he got to the dog, he could not grab her as she kept running in circles around my friend and her puppy. This went on for a while and the poor puppy never stopped screaming.  I felt so bad. At the end, I had to approach them and grabbed the dog by the collar till the owner was able to leash it. Cisco was quietly in my arms watching the whole thing.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate it when it happens. You try to do everything right to socialize the pup and stuff like that happens. A solid pup like Cisco just shakes it off but it's definitely not good for a less confident, more nervy pup. Now that pup is going to go out and bark at every dog he sees for the next two, three, four weeks ... (hopefully not).


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is actually a pretty confident pup, but obviously, like a lot of pups would, she was scared when she saw a BIG dog running towards her with who knows what intentions. :nono:
"Funny" thing is, Cisco was fighting me to get down towards the end and was scratching my back big time, I think he wanted to go save his little friend. :rofl: But I didn't want him in there, it is my job to protect him.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean mate, I take my GSD's & Dobermans over to the local park during the week and keep them leashed, a couple of weeks ago a Japanese Akita came running over towards us same thing "don't worry he's friendly" comment and even though he called and called he would not go back to the owner by which time all of my boys started to get agitated and the bloke just watched (from a distance) in the end I had to shout over to him if you don't hurry up and get your dog mate mine will "kick off" and I wouldn't want to see 5 on to 1!! he casually came strolling over and said "you shouldn't be able to have 5 "big" dogs like that its not right! cheeky so and so to which I replied people like you mate shouldn't be aloud to have 1 at least mine are on leashes and he walked off mumbling under his breath.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

mazza said:


> I know exactly what you mean mate, I take my GSD's & Dobermans over to the local park during the week and keep them leashed, a couple of weeks ago a Japanese Akita came running over towards us same thing "don't worry he's friendly" comment and even though he called and called he would not go back to the owner by which time all of my boys started to get agitated and the bloke just watched (from a distance) in the end I had to shout over to him if you don't hurry up and get your dog mate mine will "kick off" and I wouldn't want to see 5 on to 1!! he casually came strolling over and said "you shouldn't be able to have 5 "big" dogs like that its not right! cheeky so and so to which I replied people like you mate shouldn't be aloud to have 1 at least mine are on leashes and he walked off mumbling under his breath.


 
Its realy anoying when this happens. your dogs are on leads and no one elses dogs are and their dogs come over and wind your dogs up and the owners get pissy over it when your dogs are on leads which is the right thing!


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I know mate us "responsible" owners do the right thing, the only time my pack are not on leashes is when I take them to the beach (close season) and their is nobody else there, and he has the nerve to have a go at me for having 5 dogs, he obviously did not know the "pack" mentality that if one of mine had started the others would have as well which is the last thing I need or want, but I was out walking them on Friday through the park on leashes and there is a woman walking towards us with a Staffordshire bull terrier not on leash and she was gabbing on her mobile phone when she looked up and seen us oh man you should have heard the scream she let out followed by "keep them effing evil dogs away from me, get them away,get them away now"!! I said excuse me but my dogs are all on leashes and yours is roaming everywhere you should be concentrating on your dog instead of gabbing on your phone, she looked at me I finished it with its called being a responsible owner luv!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ain't that the truth. I had a similar experience in our local park with an unleashed pit bull and an idiot lady. she comes in the park and her unleashed dog came running over to us with her walking slowly behind a good distance behind. Her dog was running over to us and I asked her politely to get her dog as mine was sometimes reactive.

Should have heard her cursing me and my dog - why I have no idea as we had done nothing but stand there. 
Anyway, the dog was actually friendly and mine did not react except to wag his tail; but I still didn't let him get too close but when i yelled at the dog he did eventually leave so the dog was ok but the woman!!!!!!! can't call her a lady!!!!!!!!


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

So its not just over here in England then! I just don't get some people and their reactions when its them who are in the wrong


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

mazza said:


> So its not just over here in England then! I just don't get some people and their reactions when its them who are in the wrong



yes, its a world wide epidemic, stupid people with dogs


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Its a good thing that most dogs are not stupid...imagine a stupid owner & a stupid dog....DESASTER!!!


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

we have a big problem with staffs and pitbulls in england now, i have come across silly teenagers with them thinking its good to make them agressive and make them do stupid things to impress and scare people, ive had drunks in the park late at night with their staff totaly out of control ran up and bit my male german shepherd, i checked him over luckily hes long coat stopped the impact of the teeth. im getting fed up everywere i go there trouble makers with them and all i want to do is have a peaceful walk with my dogs!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When a unleashed dog comes near us and the owner yells out that the dog is friendly, I am a lttle bit relieved to hear that. Now what I have to work at is to make sure my dog does not react (she is getting so much better and we are almost there) instead of being concerned that this dog is going to attack. I do keep alerted though because the dog may not be friendly in all situtations.

In the case of the puppies, I can see how a bigger dog rushing up to them can impact them.

I also think that the majority of dog owners do not have a clue, and/or don't care about how their dog's actions impacts others. Their dog is only the focus. I'm sure the owner of the rushing dog thought you two were over-reacting and they were the ones that were wronged here.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

this staff didnt think twice, it strait away was in attack mode, it wouldnt go away. I think they made this into a fighting dog, im pleased my gs done a good job of defending himself fighting it off without hurting it back or causing life threatening injury!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess people at assume that because their dog is nice that EVERY dog is nice. Sobacca is nice and hasn't met a dog he didn't like; but I still wouldn't let him wander around off-leash. I've taken him to parks and let him off-leash, but it was an elementary school and other people didn't go up there with their dogs. And I'll let him off-leash back in my own orange grove.

Although I will say I've taken Sobacca on a few runs where an unleashed dog came up to us. One of them came right up to him(he had escaped the yard); and almost followed us on the run because he wanted to play with Sobacca -- and with that one I was just thankful that neither dog was aggressive or mean since I was the only one around and I will do what I have to in order to protect my dog.
And the other one I assume the guy had walked in the house and left his dog in the front yard (because the next time I had passed the house he was out front and grabbed the dog before we came by) -- and this dog was actually incredibly reactive, he came up barking but I pulled Sobacca behind me (thank god he easily went) and I stood my ground and said "no!" to the dog.....the dog would look at me and stop moving; and then look at Sobacca and bark some more. Finally he backed up away from us and we continued on our run.


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

what dog was it?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am so politically incorrect in these situations. I have had this happen more than once. Dog running toward us, owner behind has no effect on dog and is yelling "he's friendly". I say, "Oh, good because mine is anything but friendly and I now know who will win the fight!" Owners mouths always drop open. Perhaps not a good picture to paint of my dogs but I am always miffed in these situations. When people say they are sorry and admit they have no control over their dogs I am much friendlier!


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

And what do they mean when they say, "dont worry my dog is friendly"? Does that mean the dog is people friendly, dog friendly, or both? Is the dog friendly under all circumstances in all environments? And why would they assume my dog is going to be agreeable when their dog is running towards me? Some people just amaze me! 
Jim


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

some dogs see other dogs as a threat when they run towards them, even if they are friendly, they still get indimidated, its an instant reaction to get angry, thats my opinion


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I have to be honest and speak from the heart on this one, an irresponsible owner can be any age not just teenagers, I bought my first Staffordshire pit bull when I was just 17 yrs of age and never once had any problems or issues until the day he passed away at a grand old age of 18, he was my pride & joy and I took him everywhere with me. Some irresponsible owners can be in their 50's even 60's I'm afraid responsibility does not come with age in my view it comes from your personality


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Samba said:


> I am so politically incorrect in these situations. I have had this happen more than once. Dog running toward us, owner behind has no effect on dog and is yelling "he's friendly". I say, "Oh, good because mine is anything but friendly and I now know who will win the fight!" Owners mouths always drop open. Perhaps not a good picture to paint of my dogs but I am always miffed in these situations. When people say they are sorry and admit they have no control over their dogs I am much friendlier!


Maybe not PC, but funny as heck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

cristofa said:


> some dogs see other dogs as a threat when they run towards them, even if they are friendly, they still get indimidated, its an instant reaction to get angry, thats my opinion


Very true. Even in dog language a dog running straight up another dog is rude, at the very least.

My male GSD will not be intimidated but will usually enter full protective mode unless the oncoming dog is obviously friendly.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a story to share about that. My Sam is the most well behaved dog ever, can take him everywhere, he could not care less about other dogs and has never been aggressive towards one. One day we were at an Agility trial, I was setting him up at the start line when all of the sudden the dog that was running stopped on his tracks and came running towards Sam and I, Sam who was on a sit stay immediately started growling, low growl, he wasn't charging or anything but the other dog was dismissed by the judge. I felt really bad for the owner who was very apologetic but I don't know why Sam did NOT like this dog charging at us, whether it was in a friendly manner or not. :nono:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Samba, I like your line "I know who will win the fight" LOL GOOD ONE!

I've had this happen a couple times when out with Masi, who does NOT appreciate dogs charging her and up in her face..I have been using the line "LEASH YOUR DOG I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR VET BILLS! " 

They tend to scramble pretty quick.

The thing that gets me is, they (owners) get CRANKY about it!~ Like they should be allowed to let their dogs free roam and go flying up to any dog around..There's a time and a place.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Samba, I like your line "I know who will win the fight" LOL GOOD ONE!
> 
> I've had this happen a couple times when out with Masi, who does NOT appreciate dogs charging her and up in her face..I have been using the line "LEASH YOUR DOG I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR VET BILLS! "
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good line to me!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Reactive dogs should never be taken to off lead parks and the pit-owner would have been fine IF that was an off-lead park. It sounds like it wasn't.

Generally, people who have friendly dogs and benign breeds, think that is the way the whole world is, and you would not be there if your dog was not like their dog, etc. 

Someone with a pit, should really think that some people will be afraid just because it is a pit, the same is true for Rotties, GSD, and Dobermans. 

They are a little myopic because they are only seeing their dog's side to the story. They fail to realize that other people and dogs may not be just like they are an like their dog is. 

Unleashed dogs in parks that are not for unleashed dogs is a problem. Some places, like here really have NO place where dogs can run off lead. So taking them to a park, and letting them go for a bit is going to happen. I figure if no one else is there, I can do it. As soon as I hear someone pull in, I call the dog and leash it. 

I am sorry the puppy had such a bad time. People are idiots. They should not just assume their dog is friendly and everyone else will love her behavior as much as they do.


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Last week Zoey and I were walking through a neighborhood for the first time and there were a bunch of people in a driveway across the street. A black lab broke off from the group and charged across the street toward us. I tried to get Z behind me and told the lady to get her dog but she took her time waddling across the road giving me an annoyed look. 

Fortunately the lab just wanted to say hi, and Zoey thinks she is a lab so they got along fine (wigglewaggle). When the lady finally got there she got her dog and said 'I suppose you are going to yell at me now'. Lol. I'm not really the yelling type but I said it was pretty scary to have an unkown dog, obviously out of control come running at us.

She said 'well i'm allowed to have my dog off leash in my yard'.

I was like '...'

There is no arguing with stupid.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I would have said.. "Yeah, if you had control over it!"


----------



## cristofa (Aug 8, 2010)

not many dog owners are easy going these days are they!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

cristofa said:


> not many dog owners are easy going these days are they!


What do you mean?


LOL I feel you guys... I love the "He/she is friendly!" line... Normally my comeback is "Mine's NOT, and if you don't want your dog back in pieces, GET IT!"

It ticks me off. I only take my dogs places with leash requirements, but people ignore them all the time.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> LOL I feel you guys... I love the "He/she is friendly!" line... Normally my comeback is "Mine's NOT, and if you don't want your dog back in pieces, GET IT!"
> ...


They really do ignore the leash reqs! And then go ballistic if you say anything to them about their dogs running up to yours. i just had it happen again to me the other day in a local little park. Woman swore at me like a sailor when her pit bull came running over to us. The dog actually was very friendly and so was mine but not it's owner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I was in Richmond, VA the other day at a park and watched a man with his Mal mix looking dog stroll right past a sign saying to keep your dogs leashed or call AC if you see off-lead dogs... saw two more off-lead dogs on the way out... It's very annoying and makes it hard for anyone with reactive dogs to go out.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've called animal control on a loose golden in the local park. His owner could not recall him so he just went home and left the dog to chace the squirrel around the trees. I waited there for 45 minutes and animal control did not show up. I never did see the owner return to get his dog.

I'm sure if I let my GSD run loose in the park (which I don't) animal control would be on me instantly.

Animal control is starting to ticket owners who allow their dogs off leash in the this park. It was really beginning to be a problem.

I've also called animal control and asked them if I could be held responsible if my dog damaged another dog if we were to be charged by an off leash dog. They said they would handle it by a case by case basis. It would depend upon the history of the two dogs and whether or not any reports had be filed. 

From that conversation I didn't feel that the leashed dog would be declared innocent.


----------



## Kriller (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to see a lot of people have the same problems with their dogs. I walk my German Shepherd mostly off leash but I have COMPLETE control of her at all times. I wouldn't walk her like that if I didn't. She's e-collar trained so she can recall, heel, sit, down etc... instantly. Shes never running around loose in the neighborhood like a lot of other dogs I see. Its always Labs or Golden owners!! The problem I have is when I see loose dogs approaching (which are everywhere where I live in Tahoe) I instantly have her heel with me and these dogs have absolutely no manners at all and will rush towards her. Understandingly my dog gets uneasy and either barks or just looks very freaked out when they come running full speed towards her. I just don't understand how owners let their dogs develop such bad habits? You don't know how strange dogs are going to react to dogs getting in their face. Now my dog isn't aggressive but if my dog was and felt like defending herself would it be her fault?? When my girl was about 6 months old she was attacked by a loose chihuahua and she didn't do anything but look at me like what the **** is this rat doing? I yell at the owner to please get your dog off mine and he CALMLY and SLOWLY walks over and gets it. I mean I have a freaking GSD that could have easily bit that things head off if she wanted. Frustrating how carefree dog owners can be! Sometimes I feel like the most responsible dog owner in town.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kriller said:


> Glad to see a lot of people have the same problems with their dogs. I walk my German Shepherd mostly off leash but I have COMPLETE control of her at all times. I wouldn't walk her like that if I didn't. She's e-collar trained so she can recall, heel, sit, down etc... instantly. Shes never running around loose in the neighborhood like a lot of other dogs I see. Its always Labs or Golden owners!! The problem I have is when I see loose dogs approaching (which are everywhere where I live in Tahoe) I instantly have her heel with me and these dogs have absolutely no manners at all and will rush towards her. Understandingly my dog gets uneasy and either barks or just looks very freaked out when they come running full speed towards her. I just don't understand how owners let their dogs develop such bad habits? You don't know how strange dogs are going to react to dogs getting in their face. Now my dog isn't aggressive but if my dog was and felt like defending herself would it be her fault?? When my girl was about 6 months old she was attacked by a loose chihuahua and she didn't do anything but look at me like what the **** is this rat doing? I yell at the owner to please get your dog off mine and he CALMLY and SLOWLY walks over and gets it. I mean I have a freaking GSD that could have easily bit that things head off if she wanted. Frustrating how carefree dog owners can be! Sometimes I feel like the most responsible dog owner in town.



No matter how much I trust my dog, or how well trained the dog is I never go for a walk without a leash. Even if I am the only one out at night or walking in that area. There are just too many idiots out there.


----------



## Kriller (Aug 11, 2010)

I understand your reaction to the off leash issue and yes there are a lot of dumb people which is why I always carry a leash with me. Also she is always ON leash near busy streets, etc. But considering my dog can heel and recall instantly I am extremely comfortable with it on hiking trails and in my neighborhood. She never goes far and is always right with me and aware of me. Definitely not the wondering type of dog. Also when she was attacked she was on leash.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not just parks that have this problem, I have seen it in the grooming salon (no manner how many times we tell the owners to leash their dogs they don't lissen. Even when you hand them a leash!) I had an issue the other day at the vet. Missy dosn't do well with large dogs running up into her face. Add that to the fact that she is also scared of the vet office. We walked into the office and this guy has his goldendoodle just running around wile his is just sitting in the chair. First thing the dog dose is run up to Missy and tried to get into her face. I had to pick her up and put her outside with my mom because she started to growl and shake at the dog. The whole time this is happening the guy is yelling over everything "don't worry he's nice, he just wants to play with your dog can you bring it back in so they can have some fun." The front office people made him hold his dog so we could bring Missy back inside. 

At times I just want to slap people!!


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

I remember when Eva was about 16 weeks the day she met her friend, Reilly, a just-retired 7-year old male GSD NJ State Police K9 Officer. We were at a big farm and Eva was off-leash, Eva padding around me in the cornfield when Reilly arrived in a car with his handler/owner, Chris. He got out of the car and I called for him, having known him for a couple of years and of course he came immediately, blazing towards Eva and me. 

Eva took two steps to stand in front of me as this large, male GSD came charging towards us and when he got to us he stopped and looked down at Eva. Eva stuck her nose out and touched his nose, wagged her tail, did a little shuck and jive, and they were off chasing each other and playing like old friends.

Chris later confided to me that he thought Reilly was going to rip Eva apart for getting in his face, and said he was amazed at her fearlessness. The rest of the weekend and to this day, the two are great friends and play and chase and roughhouse every time they get together.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Eva von Selah said:


> I remember when Eva was about 16 weeks the day she met her friend, Reilly, a just-retired 7-year old male GSD NJ State Police K9 Officer. We were at a big farm and Eva was off-leash, Eva padding around me in the cornfield when Reilly arrived in a car with his handler/owner, Chris. He got out of the car and I called for him, having known him for a couple of years and of course he came immediately, blazing towards Eva and me.
> 
> Eva took two steps to stand in front of me as this large, male GSD came charging towards us and when he got to us he stopped and looked down at Eva. Eva stuck her nose out and touched his nose, wagged her tail, did a little shuck and jive, and they were off chasing each other and playing like old friends.
> 
> Chris later confided to me that he thought Reilly was going to rip Eva apart for getting in his face, and said he was amazed at her fearlessness. The rest of the weekend and to this day, the two are great friends and play and chase and roughhouse every time they get together.


Puppies that young will get a "Puppy Exemption" from normal adult dogs and can get away with almost anything! Usually! That had to be cute as heck!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Kriller said:


> When my girl was about 6 months old she was attacked by a loose chihuahua and she didn't do anything but look at me like what the **** is this rat doing? I yell at the owner to please get your dog off mine and he CALMLY and SLOWLY walks over and gets it. I mean I have a freaking GSD that could have easily bit that things head off if she wanted. Frustrating how carefree dog owners can be! Sometimes I feel like the most responsible dog owner in town.



Um....the same thing has happened to Sobacca on more than one occasion. Any small dog that comes up to meet him always ends up attacking at him; and of course he stands there and looks up at me with this "what the H is going on right now?" look -- I'm so glad he's never done anything back, all it would take is one bite from him.
But he's also very cautious of other dogs.....if they bark a certain way at him he'll ignore them and keep walking/running or just back up and sit down and not pay any attention to the barking.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

I will not even take any of my dogs to a park!! I'm glad I have over an acre of land for them to run around and socialize with themselves,there are 4 of them... I feel my dogs are pack animals,and no matter how friendly someone says their dog is,that doesn't mean squat in the dog world! I know my dogs would want to defend me if they were with me somewhere,and another "friendly" dog would just approach them quickly! 

I do take my female cocker everywhere,nothing personal to my GSD,but he's still young,and has some more training to go through. I can't even stand it when someone's dog comes up to mine on a leash!!!! They just let the slack off and think it's cute to let them mingle! My girl is dedicated to ME! She wants NOTHIiNG to do with other dogs! I don't know what these strange dogs may be carrying! Look at this pic...do you think she cares about that doxie???


----------

